# Coldwater nano fish



## AquaBonsai99 (26 Jun 2022)

I was thinking about this the other day, and now I want to make a list. of them. What do you think are some good coldwater nanofish, living in a temp range from around 16c to 19c?
I would start off with ricefish, white cloud mountain minnows, and coldwater platys and danios, my lfs sells them, and I bought some 2 1/2 years ago, and they are doing really well, and they breed easy as well. What are your thoughts, and what would you add to the list?


----------



## AlecF (26 Jun 2022)

I think Leat Killifish would work. They are very placid. I have mine indoors unheated. Prolific breeders. (If anyone in Glasgow wants some I have them). Medaka are a delight. Friendly and playful.


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (26 Jun 2022)

AlecF said:


> I think Leat Killifish would work. They are very placid. I have mine indoors unheated. Prolific breeders. (If anyone in Glasgow wants some I have them). Medaka are a delight. Friendly and playful.


I have never heard of them, but I just googled them and they are beauties! what size of tank do you keep yours in?


----------



## AlecF (26 Jun 2022)

They were my first fish. I had them in a 50l and then a 30l. TBH they seemed happy in the 30L. They are rather placid fish and tend to lurk, so well planted suits them. They are almost as simple to breed as guppies. Personally I now find the medaka much more engaging, but the Least Killis work incredibly well as a starter fish. They are very tough, eat most things. They will take shrimp up to a fair size.


----------



## AlecF (28 Jun 2022)

Just as a ps, Least Killis are much less active than medaka, and they are also not that territorial, so in terms of suitability they are a better bet.


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (28 Jun 2022)

AlecF said:


> They were my first fish. I had them in a 50l and then a 30l. TBH they seemed happy in the 30L. They are rather placid fish and tend to lurk, so well planted suits them. They are almost as simple to breed as guppies. Personally I now find the medaka much more engaging, but the Least Killis work incredibly well as a starter fish. They are very tough, eat most things. They will take shrimp up to a fair size.


they sound like really cool fish. I will definitely add them to the ever growing list of fish I want to buy!!!


----------



## reidi (9 Jul 2022)

What size are we calling nano if its an unheated tank indoors you could add endlers, platies,  cpds, and dwarf corys. if you go 30"plus you could add gold barb, odessa barb, bounos airies tetra and rainbow shinners to the list.   i have been looking in to this my self as intend building a riparium with house plants growing out the top of the tank.


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (18 Jul 2022)

reidi said:


> What size are we calling nano if its an unheated tank indoors you could add endlers, platies,  cpds, and dwarf corys. if you go 30"plus you could add gold barb, odessa barb, bounos airies tetra and rainbow shinners to the list.   i have been looking in to this my self as intend building a riparium with house plants growing out the top of the tank.


hi, sorry for the late reply. i would say any fish under platy size for this list. also, can you acclimatise cpds and endlers from tropical to unheated, around 17c? i do want to try it but im not sure if it would be ok, or if it would make them more susceptible to diseases or shorten their lifespan


----------



## Conort2 (18 Jul 2022)

AquaBonsai99 said:


> or shorten their lifespan


Will probably do the opposite and actually make them last longer. I don’t think 17 would be too cool for cpd, they’re found in pools quite high up in mountains in Myanmar. A lot of fish from that region can be kept in unheated tanks. Gold ring danios, danio tinwini would be another good option and they’re a great tank mate for cpd’s as they’re always on show at the surface which makes the cpd’s feel safe.

Cheers


----------



## castle (18 Jul 2022)

What would you define as nano? 

60cm and less?


----------



## tiger15 (19 Jul 2022)

Not quite nano, Paradise fish, aka Chinese fighting fish,  fits well in a nano tank.  They are cold water fish native in China all the way to Korea.  Like betta, mature males will fight one another and are predatory on smaller fish,  so you can only keep it solo in a nano tank.  I keep one each in my 1 gal  bowl, facing and often displaying to each other.  They are air breather and happy loner in nano space without heater or filtration.


----------



## Wookii (19 Jul 2022)

tiger15 said:


> Not quite nano, Paradise fish, aka Chinese fighting fish,  fits well in a nano tank.  They are cold water fish native in China all the way to Korea.  Like betta, mature males will fight one another and are predatory on smaller fish,  so you can only keep it solo in a nano tank.  I keep one each in my 1 gal  bowl, facing and often displaying to each other.  They are air breather and happy loner in nano space without heater or filtration.



Erm . . . not quite sure what to say - are they real fish in there and I'm not falling for some sort of wind up? If so I'm more than a little shocked that you would even consider keeping a fish like that in a tank (I'm not sure we can even call it a tank - a vase maybe at best) that size? Can the larger one even turn around in that narrow container?

Minimum tank size for a paradise fish (Pair) per Seriously Fish is 80cm x 30cm, certainly I would have thought 45-60cm for a single fish given that it can reach 8cm in length.


----------



## AlecF (19 Jul 2022)

Yes, sorry to say, but that's a glass prison.


----------



## seedoubleyou (19 Jul 2022)

I wouldn’t even keep fry in those things.


----------



## JeffK (19 Jul 2022)

From Myanmar: Dario hysginon/tigris, Indostomus paradoxus, Danio tinwini, Danio margaritatus, Yunnanilus sp. Rosy, Oreichthys cosuatis.

Not sure if every species would be a fit and I certainly wouldn't throw them all together (some are best kept alone or with extra care), but Myanmar is a great place with lots of temperate species to make a biotope of. There's plenty more, but these are the smaller ones I can think of.

I also keep my Neolebias ansorgii without a heater, but they're from West Africa.


----------



## tiger15 (19 Jul 2022)

I fully anticipate comments of animal prison criticism when I posted pcs of Paradise fish in my nano bowls.   I used to keep colonies of cherry shrimp in them for 3 years but gave up because they were not happy and did not multiply.  So similar to the OP,  I searched for nano fish that will fit  in unheated  nano water.   White cloud, rice fish, galaxy danio and guppies were in my initial consideration list but none will fit as they need to be kept in group and conspecific aggression will be problematic in nano water.  I am a big fish keeper with multiple big 75 to 125 gal tanks.   I can tell when fish are happy as my Paradise fish is interactive, move often, and greet me for food..  In comparison, keeping a full grown Oscar in a 75 gal is proportionally less roomy, and my cherry shrimp colonies  in relatively roomy bowls were never happy, non interactive, and failed to multiply.   Yes, Paradise is not the nano size fish I most desire, but like betta is happy to be kept alone.   They can see and display to each other, and even attempted to build bubble nests, so I know they must be happy..


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jul 2022)

Keeping fish in small containers such as wine goblets, vases, small bowls etc, is a subject that comes up occasionally.  I know many members, including myself, find seeing any animal confined like this very distressing. I’m sure most don’t mean to deliberately harm their pets, but there isn’t really any justification for it.

1. Arguing that a course of action is morally justified because others have done similar or worse, doesn't make any sense.
2. If shrimp aren’t happy confined in such a small space, surely fish won”t be either.
3.  I'm sure some fish in small containers are interactive. But it's probably a survival instinct; something akin to Stockholm Syndrome
4.  The fact that conspecific aggression happens in small containers reveals a lot about why fish shouldn't be kept in small containers.
5.  The likes of Bettas, and Paradise fish may be happy to be kept alone, but that doesn’t mean they should be kept in small containers.
6.   Fish may display certain innate behaviours but it doesn't necessarily mean they are happy. Either way the probability remains they would be much happier in a more appropriately sized aquarium.
7.  New research has proven fish are intelligent and sentient capable of experiencing pain and suffering.





						Fishes have feelings too: diving into fish myths and setting the record straight - RSPCA
					

Fishes have feelings too: diving into fish myths and setting the record straight




					www.rspca.org.uk
				



8.  Seriously Fish pretty much sets the gold standard when it comes to guidelines for minimum aquarium dimensions for various fish species. For instance, Paradise Fish require an aquarium with base dimensions measuring 80x30cm or equivalent, minimum, for a single pair.
9.  Further, keeping fish in small containers is not inline with UKAPS policy on animal welfare; #5 of the Forum Rules and Guidelines.


----------



## AlecF (19 Jul 2022)

Having other much larger tanks and so many possibilities I don't really understand why anyone would feel a need to keep a tiny bowl with a fish trapped in it. Breeding and behaviour are always evidence of the state of being of an animal, but there's also common sense. No fish of that size could be content in a tiny bowl, but also, from my understanding, there's no need for you to place that species in that container.


----------



## tiger15 (19 Jul 2022)

The reason shrimp failed to multiply in my nano bowl may have nothing to do with the size but instability.  The diurnal temp fluctuation in the bowl can range between 16 to 30C in winter, and pH 7.2 to 8.8 due to direct sunlight photosynthesis.   Paradise is one of the few fish that can handle the harsh environment as temp in stagnant rice paddy  can fluctuate substantially.  

.The bowl is  for the plants, and the fish or shrimp in it is just supporting and I can do without.  I keep big cichlid  in big tanks.    For king size cichlid such as Oscar that  can reach the width of a big tank, even one fish  is too tight.   I don’t advocate keeping fish in small container, but fish in a large container can stress out too from overcrowding and having the wrong  company.


----------



## AlecF (20 Jul 2022)

Are there rice paddies the same size as that bowl? I do think there's a paradox in not being an advocate for keeping fish in a small container while keeping them in a tiny container.


----------



## seedoubleyou (20 Jul 2022)

Another very common misconception. People assume that these labyrinth organ fish like Betta and Paradise fish live in these tiny puddles in rice fields, which is not the case.
They live in much larger bodies of water and may well be found in smaller puddles, probably as a result of becoming stranding after a field had been flooded.

It would be the equivalent of saying it’s ok to keep X,Y and Z in a 3L container becasue they’re often found in tide pools around shorelines.

I also want to point out that as I made a poor attempt at trying to express my concern of animal welfare on another thread where a Betta was being kept in unsuitable conditions. This is not an attack or dig at you, I’m sure you’re not intentionally trying to cause harm to the fish in your care, but their current habitat is a real concern and I think you should genuinely take on board the points expressed by other forum members in this thread.


----------



## Wookii (20 Jul 2022)

tiger15 said:


> The reason shrimp failed to multiply in my nano bowl may have nothing to do with the size but instability.



Thats a straight contradiction, the instability is directly attributable to the tiny size?



tiger15 said:


> The diurnal temp fluctuation in the bowl can range between 16 to 30C in winter, and pH 7.2 to 8.8 due to direct sunlight photosynthesis.   Paradise is one of the few fish that can handle the harsh environment as temp in stagnant rice paddy  can fluctuate substantially.



So because an animal is capable of withstanding a "harsh environment" you think its acceptable to wilfully subject them to that environment on a continuous and ongoing basis?



tiger15 said:


> The bowl is  for the plants, and the fish or shrimp in it is just supporting and I can do without.



Then just keep plants in it man - that's what it was made for, not animals. As a miniature planted ornament its a nice and unusual concept, with a mis-treated animal crammed inside it, its diabolical!



tiger15 said:


> I don’t advocate keeping fish in small container,



Then why do it? You're obviously an experienced fish keeper, you must have had a sense that it was a bad idea as soon as you wedged those fish in there - surely even well before?



tiger15 said:


> but fish in a large container can stress out too from overcrowding and having the wrong  company.



Indeed, that is why our duty of care as fish keepers starts before we even get to the LFS. We do our research and ensure we are able to appropriately house and look after the fish we buy, long before we get the wallet out.


----------



## mort (20 Jul 2022)

I don't know if I've seen a fish kept in less water than it was probably brought home from the shop in before.

Taking out the emotion or personal bias it just seems very at odds with your other tanks, do you honestly think that looks good? (Genuine question)


----------



## castle (20 Jul 2022)

This thread has derailed quite a bit. 

This imo, is a valuable topic with heating and space becoming more expensive, nano temperate fish recommendations could/would be great.


----------



## tiger15 (20 Jul 2022)

The tiny size of the container doesn’t make the parameters unstable, the lack of heater and circulation does.  You can place a zero tech big tank by the window and the parameters will fluctuate just as much.   My planted bowls are equivalent to house plants on the window sill.  I used to have shrimp in them for 3+ years that  live to old age  but  don’t multiply.  Although I don’t advocate keeping fish in small space, Paradise is the exception as it thrives in harsh environment throughout temperate to subtropical Asia, and is adapted to thrive in stagnant water.  In contrast to sedentary shrimp, my Paradise is active, interactive, and more interesting to me.  I am a big tank and big cichlid keeper for a long time and can read when a fish is happy or not.


----------



## seedoubleyou (20 Jul 2022)

castle said:


> This thread has derailed quite a bit.
> 
> This imo, is a valuable topic with heating and space becoming more expensive, nano temperate fish recommendations could/would be great.


Completely correct and apologies to @AquaBonsai99 for taking your thread on a tangent.


----------



## mort (20 Jul 2022)

I know we should let it go now but putting a large volume of water in the same conditions (ie against a window) will not create the same daily fluctuations. The bigger the tank, the slower any fluctuations will happen in because it takes longer to effect larger volumes. It's why bringing it back to topic a little, if you want a temperate tank to cope with the summer heat, try and go bigger as it buys you more time.

"Paradise is active", I don't know why but I instantly imagined Steve mcqueen taking his ball into the cooler.


----------



## InNi2010 (30 Jul 2022)

White cloud mountain minnows would look stunning for Coldwater/temperate nano aquaria


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Jul 2022)

WCMMs look better in a decent-sized tank, and they will be happier.
White Clouds love to swim about, dashing from end to end of the tank and chasing each other around, in and out of plants and round the hardscape.


----------



## ElleDee (31 Jul 2022)

I had white cloud juvies in a nano for a bit. They were just keeping the tank cycled for me until the permanent residents made it through quarantine, but man they were tiny and cute. I would have left it that way forever if I could have, but you know what they say. Babies don't keep. The adults have a 3' tank and have way too much heterosexual drama for much less.


----------



## InNi2010 (31 Jul 2022)

sparkyweasel said:


> WCMMs look better in a decent-sized tank, and they will be happier.
> White Clouds love to swim about, dashing from end to end of the tank and chasing each other around, in and out of plants and round the hardscape.


Have to agree on that one.


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (3 Aug 2022)

Tim Harrison said:


> Keeping fish in small containers such as wine goblets, vases, small bowls etc, is a subject that comes up occasionally.  I know many members, including myself, find seeing any animal confined like this very distressing. I’m sure most don’t mean to deliberately harm their pets, but there isn’t really any justification for it.
> 
> 1. Arguing that a course of action is morally justified because others have done similar or worse, doesn't make any sense.
> 2. If shrimp aren’t happy confined in such a small space, surely fish won”t be either.
> ...


I totally agree, fish should never be kept in small bowls, or wine glasses, or vases, especially something like a paradise fish.  my thinking is if you can put it in a bigger tank, do it. and if you cant afford a tank big enough for it, don't get it.



castle said:


> This thread has derailed quite a bit.
> 
> This imo, is a valuable topic with heating and space becoming more expensive, nano temperate fish recommendations could/would be great.


it has derailed, but i have got a few good bits of information about Nano Coldwater aquaria, and thanks for everyone's suggestions on this very interesting subject. i will post a list in the next few days on this thread or on a different thread, but I will link it in here. again, big thanks, and see you soon.


----------



## castle (18 Aug 2022)

Sorry I didn't post this sooner, here is a list of fish that can be kept unheated, according to seriously fish and fishbase (and my algorithm).


namemin ºCmax ºCrecommended tank sizeAphanius baeticus23060 cmAphanius fasciatus23060 cmAphanius iberus23060 cmAphanius mento23060 cmAphanius saourensis23060 cmAphanius transgrediens23060 cmAphanius villwocki23060 cmAphanius dispar43060 cmAphanius arakensis83260 cmAphanius danfordii103060 cmAphanius sirhani103560 cmChanna aurantimaculata102860 cmChanna burmanica102245 cmCorydoras petracinii102030 cmMacropodus ocellatus102230 cmMacropodus opercularis102230 cmSchistura callichroma102245 cmSchistura laterivittata102230 cmAphanius vladykovi123260 cmSchistura sp. 4122030 cmAcheilognathus macropterus142260 cmChanna andrao142830 cmChanna bleheri142830 cmGarra rufa142045 cmScleromystax macropterus142045 cmAborichthys elongatus152130 cmAcrossocheilus paradoxus152545 cmAmia calva1524180 cmAnabas testudineus1530100 cmAphyosemion herzogi1520Apistogramma commbrae152760 cmBadis badis152530 cmBrachydanio kyathit152630 cmBrachydanio tinwini152630 cmChanna asiatica152540 cmChanna sp. five stripe152830 cmCorydoras carlae1522Danionella dracula152630 cmDevario assamensis152245 cmDevario devario152645 cmMacropodus hongkongensis152530 cmNemacheilus corica152430 cmRineloricaria fallax152590 cmSahyadria denisonii152545 cmSchistura savona152430 cmSinogastromyzon tonkinensis152230 cmXenotoca eiseni153060 cm?Annamia thuathienensis162230 cmAbbottina rivularis162445 cmAcantopsis dialuzona162445 cmAnnamia normani162230 cmBarbodes semifasciolatus162430 cmBatasio feruminatus162430 cmBatasio fluviatilis162430 cmBeaufortia cyclica162430 cmBeaufortia szechuanensis162430 cmBhavania australis162430 cmBrachydanio albolineata162530 cmCelestichthys choprae162630 cmCelestichthys flagrans162430 cmChanna orientalis162430 cmDanio dangila162445 cmDario kajal162430 cmDevario neilgherriensis162445 cmGyrinocheilus aymonieri163245 cmHemimyzon formosanus162230 cmHemimyzon nanensis162230 cmHyphessobrycon anisitsi162830 cmMalpulutta kretseri162220 cmMogurnda adspersa1624120 cmOpsarius barna162460 cmParamisgurnus dabryanus162330 cmPethia conchonius162430 cmPethia nigripinnis162130 cmPethia padamya162530 cmPethia shalynius162430 cmPhalloceros caudimaculatus162245 cmRhinogobius lentiginis162430 cmRhinogobius yaoshanensis162430 cmSchistura schultzi162430 cmScleromystax sp. C113162430 cmXiphophorus hellerii162830 cmBarbus candens172462630 cmBarbus hulstaerti172430 cmBarbus jae172430 cmBatasio tigrinus172330 cmCyprinodon alvarezi172630 cmDevario acrostomus173445 cmDevario chrysotaeniatus173830 cmParatilapia polleni1728120 cmPoecilia reticulata172845 cmZoogoneticus tequila172730 cmAmblypharyngodon chulabhornae182830 cmAphyocharax anisitsi182830 cmAphyosemion bochtleri1822Aphyosemion elberti1822Aphyosemion loennbergii1822Aphyosemion mimbon1822Aphyosemion ogoense182225 cmAphyosemion sp. Oyo RPC 91/8182330 cmBarbodes aurotaeniatus182630 cmBarbodes binotatus183045 cmBarbodes dunckeri182845 cmBarbodes everetti182845 cmBarilius ardens182660 cmBarilius bendelisis182660 cmBarilius canarensis182660 cmBarilius gatensis182660 cmBarilius malabaricus182660 cmBarilius shacra182660 cmBarilius vagra182660 cmBatasio travancoria182530 cmBetadevario ramachandrani182330 cmBrachydanio feegradei182545 cmBrachydanio kerri182630 cmBrachydanio nigrofasciata182630 cmBrachydanio rosea182530 cmBrachydanio sp. TW01182630 cmBrachydanio sp. hikari182630 cmCanthophrys gongota182230 cmChagunius baileyi182560 cmChanna gachua182845 cmCharacodon lateralis182430 cmChela cachius182430 cmCorydoras ehrhardti1823Danionella priapus182430 cmDanionella translucida182430 cmDario dario182630 cmDawkinsia rubrotinctus182545 cmDawkinsia tambraparniei182545 cmDevario malabaricus182545 cmDevario sp. giraffe182630 cmDevario xyrops182645 cmEpiplatys lamottei182330 cmErromyzon sp. ER01182430 cmErromyzon sp. ER02182430 cmGastromyzon lepidogaster182430 cmGeophagus brasiliensis182845 cmHomalopteroides modestus1825530 cmIlyodon furcidens182475 cmInlecypris shanensis182630 cmJordanella floridae183030 cmLabeo boga182460 cmLaubuka laubuca182430 cmLeporellus vittatus182660 cmLeptodoras linnelli1822120 cmMegalechis picta182845 cmMegalechis thoracata1828120cmMesonoemacheilus herrei1825530 cmMesonoemacheilus petrubanarescui1825530 cmMimagoniates microlepis182360cmMystus bleekeri1826120 cmOliotius oligolepis182530 cmOpsarius bernatziki182645 cmOpsarius caudiocellatus182445 cmOpsarius dogarsinghi182460 cmOpsarius infrafasciatus182645 cmOpsarius ornatus182660 cmOpsarius pulchellus182645 cmOpsarius signicaudus182645 cmOryzias eversi182430 cmPachypanchax playfairii182490 cmParambassis wolffii1825120 cmPethia aurea182430 cmPethia canius182430 cmPethia gelius182430 cmPethia manipurensis182530 cmPethia reval182630 cmPethia sp. Myanmar182430 cmPethia stoliczkana182630 cmPetruichthys brevis182430 cmPseudohemiodon laticeps182460 cmPseudomugil sp. red neon182630 cmPuntius bimaculatus182430 cmPuntius chola182645 cmPuntius guganio182630 cmPuntius mahecola182430 cmPuntius sahyadriensis182430 cmPuntius snyderi182430 cmPuntius terio182630 cmPuntius vittatus182630 cmRhinogobius candidianus182830 cmRhinogobius chiengmaiensis182630 cmRhinogobius filamentosus182530 cmRhinogobius flumineus182530 cmRhinogobius formosanus182830 cmRhinogobius gigas182830 cmRhinogobius giurinus182430 cmRhinogobius lanyuensis182530 cmRhinogobius maculafasciatus182430 cmRhinogobius mekongianus182630 cmRhinogobius nantaiensis182830 cmRhinogobius rubromaculatus182430 cmSandelia bainsii1822180 cmSandelia capensis1822120 cmSawbwa resplendens182230 cmSchistura denisonii182430 cmSchistura disparizona182530 cmSchistura hypsiura182430 cmSchistura kengtungensis182430 cmSchistura kloetzliae182230 cmSchistura pridii182430 cmSchistura robertsi183030 cmSchistura sp. 1182430 cmSystomus orphoides182660 cmTanichthys micagemmae182330 cmTanichthys sp. Vietnam182530 cmXenentodon cancila183060 cmXenentodon canciloides182660 cm


----------



## Wookii (19 Aug 2022)

castle said:


> Sorry I didn't post this sooner, here is a list of fish that can be kept unheated, according to seriously fish and fishbase (and my algorithm).
> 
> 
> namemin ºCmax ºCrecommended tank sizeAphanius baeticus23060 cmAphanius fasciatus23060 cmAphanius iberus23060 cmAphanius mento23060 cmAphanius saourensis23060 cmAphanius transgrediens23060 cmAphanius villwocki23060 cmAphanius dispar43060 cmAphanius arakensis83260 cmAphanius danfordii103060 cmAphanius sirhani103560 cmChanna aurantimaculata102860 cmChanna burmanica102245 cmCorydoras petracinii102030 cmMacropodus ocellatus102230 cmMacropodus opercularis102230 cmSchistura callichroma102245 cmSchistura laterivittata102230 cmAphanius vladykovi123260 cmSchistura sp. 4122030 cmAcheilognathus macropterus142260 cmChanna andrao142830 cmChanna bleheri142830 cmGarra rufa142045 cmScleromystax macropterus142045 cmAborichthys elongatus152130 cmAcrossocheilus paradoxus152545 cmAmia calva1524180 cmAnabas testudineus1530100 cmAphyosemion herzogi1520Apistogramma commbrae152760 cmBadis badis152530 cmBrachydanio kyathit152630 cmBrachydanio tinwini152630 cmChanna asiatica152540 cmChanna sp. five stripe152830 cmCorydoras carlae1522Danionella dracula152630 cmDevario assamensis152245 cmDevario devario152645 cmMacropodus hongkongensis152530 cmNemacheilus corica152430 cmRineloricaria fallax152590 cmSahyadria denisonii152545 cmSchistura savona152430 cmSinogastromyzon tonkinensis152230 cmXenotoca eiseni153060 cm?Annamia thuathienensis162230 cmAbbottina rivularis162445 cmAcantopsis dialuzona162445 cmAnnamia normani162230 cmBarbodes semifasciolatus162430 cmBatasio feruminatus162430 cmBatasio fluviatilis162430 cmBeaufortia cyclica162430 cmBeaufortia szechuanensis162430 cmBhavania australis162430 cmBrachydanio albolineata162530 cmCelestichthys choprae162630 cmCelestichthys flagrans162430 cmChanna orientalis162430 cmDanio dangila162445 cmDario kajal162430 cmDevario neilgherriensis162445 cmGyrinocheilus aymonieri163245 cmHemimyzon formosanus162230 cmHemimyzon nanensis162230 cmHyphessobrycon anisitsi162830 cmMalpulutta kretseri162220 cmMogurnda adspersa1624120 cmOpsarius barna162460 cmParamisgurnus dabryanus162330 cmPethia conchonius162430 cmPethia nigripinnis162130 cmPethia padamya162530 cmPethia shalynius162430 cmPhalloceros caudimaculatus162245 cmRhinogobius lentiginis162430 cmRhinogobius yaoshanensis162430 cmSchistura schultzi162430 cmScleromystax sp. C113162430 cmXiphophorus hellerii162830 cmBarbus candens172462630 cmBarbus hulstaerti172430 cmBarbus jae172430 cmBatasio tigrinus172330 cmCyprinodon alvarezi172630 cmDevario acrostomus173445 cmDevario chrysotaeniatus173830 cmParatilapia polleni1728120 cmPoecilia reticulata172845 cmZoogoneticus tequila172730 cmAmblypharyngodon chulabhornae182830 cmAphyocharax anisitsi182830 cmAphyosemion bochtleri1822Aphyosemion elberti1822Aphyosemion loennbergii1822Aphyosemion mimbon1822Aphyosemion ogoense182225 cmAphyosemion sp. Oyo RPC 91/8182330 cmBarbodes aurotaeniatus182630 cmBarbodes binotatus183045 cmBarbodes dunckeri182845 cmBarbodes everetti182845 cmBarilius ardens182660 cmBarilius bendelisis182660 cmBarilius canarensis182660 cmBarilius gatensis182660 cmBarilius malabaricus182660 cmBarilius shacra182660 cmBarilius vagra182660 cmBatasio travancoria182530 cmBetadevario ramachandrani182330 cmBrachydanio feegradei182545 cmBrachydanio kerri182630 cmBrachydanio nigrofasciata182630 cmBrachydanio rosea182530 cmBrachydanio sp. TW01182630 cmBrachydanio sp. hikari182630 cmCanthophrys gongota182230 cmChagunius baileyi182560 cmChanna gachua182845 cmCharacodon lateralis182430 cmChela cachius182430 cmCorydoras ehrhardti1823Danionella priapus182430 cmDanionella translucida182430 cmDario dario182630 cmDawkinsia rubrotinctus182545 cmDawkinsia tambraparniei182545 cmDevario malabaricus182545 cmDevario sp. giraffe182630 cmDevario xyrops182645 cmEpiplatys lamottei182330 cmErromyzon sp. ER01182430 cmErromyzon sp. ER02182430 cmGastromyzon lepidogaster182430 cmGeophagus brasiliensis182845 cmHomalopteroides modestus1825530 cmIlyodon furcidens182475 cmInlecypris shanensis182630 cmJordanella floridae183030 cmLabeo boga182460 cmLaubuka laubuca182430 cmLeporellus vittatus182660 cmLeptodoras linnelli1822120 cmMegalechis picta182845 cmMegalechis thoracata1828120cmMesonoemacheilus herrei1825530 cmMesonoemacheilus petrubanarescui1825530 cmMimagoniates microlepis182360cmMystus bleekeri1826120 cmOliotius oligolepis182530 cmOpsarius bernatziki182645 cmOpsarius caudiocellatus182445 cmOpsarius dogarsinghi182460 cmOpsarius infrafasciatus182645 cmOpsarius ornatus182660 cmOpsarius pulchellus182645 cmOpsarius signicaudus182645 cmOryzias eversi182430 cmPachypanchax playfairii182490 cmParambassis wolffii1825120 cmPethia aurea182430 cmPethia canius182430 cmPethia gelius182430 cmPethia manipurensis182530 cmPethia reval182630 cmPethia sp. Myanmar182430 cmPethia stoliczkana182630 cmPetruichthys brevis182430 cmPseudohemiodon laticeps182460 cmPseudomugil sp. red neon182630 cmPuntius bimaculatus182430 cmPuntius chola182645 cmPuntius guganio182630 cmPuntius mahecola182430 cmPuntius sahyadriensis182430 cmPuntius snyderi182430 cmPuntius terio182630 cmPuntius vittatus182630 cmRhinogobius candidianus182830 cmRhinogobius chiengmaiensis182630 cmRhinogobius filamentosus182530 cmRhinogobius flumineus182530 cmRhinogobius formosanus182830 cmRhinogobius gigas182830 cmRhinogobius giurinus182430 cmRhinogobius lanyuensis182530 cmRhinogobius maculafasciatus182430 cmRhinogobius mekongianus182630 cmRhinogobius nantaiensis182830 cmRhinogobius rubromaculatus182430 cmSandelia bainsii1822180 cmSandelia capensis1822120 cmSawbwa resplendens182230 cmSchistura denisonii182430 cmSchistura disparizona182530 cmSchistura hypsiura182430 cmSchistura kengtungensis182430 cmSchistura kloetzliae182230 cmSchistura pridii182430 cmSchistura robertsi183030 cmSchistura sp. 1182430 cmSystomus orphoides182660 cmTanichthys micagemmae182330 cmTanichthys sp. Vietnam182530 cmXenentodon cancila183060 cmXenentodon canciloides182660 cm



Given the forthcoming energy price increases, anything over 10 degrees is going to need a heater in my house this winter!!🥶🥶🥶


----------



## AquaBonsai99 (10 Sep 2022)

castle said:


> Sorry I didn't post this sooner, here is a list of fish that can be kept unheated, according to seriously fish and fishbase (and my algorithm).
> 
> 
> namemin ºCmax ºCrecommended tank sizeAphanius baeticus23060 cmAphanius fasciatus23060 cmAphanius iberus23060 cmAphanius mento23060 cmAphanius saourensis23060 cmAphanius transgrediens23060 cmAphanius villwocki23060 cmAphanius dispar43060 cmAphanius arakensis83260 cmAphanius danfordii103060 cmAphanius sirhani103560 cmChanna aurantimaculata102860 cmChanna burmanica102245 cmCorydoras petracinii102030 cmMacropodus ocellatus102230 cmMacropodus opercularis102230 cmSchistura callichroma102245 cmSchistura laterivittata102230 cmAphanius vladykovi123260 cmSchistura sp. 4122030 cmAcheilognathus macropterus142260 cmChanna andrao142830 cmChanna bleheri142830 cmGarra rufa142045 cmScleromystax macropterus142045 cmAborichthys elongatus152130 cmAcrossocheilus paradoxus152545 cmAmia calva1524180 cmAnabas testudineus1530100 cmAphyosemion herzogi1520Apistogramma commbrae152760 cmBadis badis152530 cmBrachydanio kyathit152630 cmBrachydanio tinwini152630 cmChanna asiatica152540 cmChanna sp. five stripe152830 cmCorydoras carlae1522Danionella dracula152630 cmDevario assamensis152245 cmDevario devario152645 cmMacropodus hongkongensis152530 cmNemacheilus corica152430 cmRineloricaria fallax152590 cmSahyadria denisonii152545 cmSchistura savona152430 cmSinogastromyzon tonkinensis152230 cmXenotoca eiseni153060 cm?Annamia thuathienensis162230 cmAbbottina rivularis162445 cmAcantopsis dialuzona162445 cmAnnamia normani162230 cmBarbodes semifasciolatus162430 cmBatasio feruminatus162430 cmBatasio fluviatilis162430 cmBeaufortia cyclica162430 cmBeaufortia szechuanensis162430 cmBhavania australis162430 cmBrachydanio albolineata162530 cmCelestichthys choprae162630 cmCelestichthys flagrans162430 cmChanna orientalis162430 cmDanio dangila162445 cmDario kajal162430 cmDevario neilgherriensis162445 cmGyrinocheilus aymonieri163245 cmHemimyzon formosanus162230 cmHemimyzon nanensis162230 cmHyphessobrycon anisitsi162830 cmMalpulutta kretseri162220 cmMogurnda adspersa1624120 cmOpsarius barna162460 cmParamisgurnus dabryanus162330 cmPethia conchonius162430 cmPethia nigripinnis162130 cmPethia padamya162530 cmPethia shalynius162430 cmPhalloceros caudimaculatus162245 cmRhinogobius lentiginis162430 cmRhinogobius yaoshanensis162430 cmSchistura schultzi162430 cmScleromystax sp. C113162430 cmXiphophorus hellerii162830 cmBarbus candens172462630 cmBarbus hulstaerti172430 cmBarbus jae172430 cmBatasio tigrinus172330 cmCyprinodon alvarezi172630 cmDevario acrostomus173445 cmDevario chrysotaeniatus173830 cmParatilapia polleni1728120 cmPoecilia reticulata172845 cmZoogoneticus tequila172730 cmAmblypharyngodon chulabhornae182830 cmAphyocharax anisitsi182830 cmAphyosemion bochtleri1822Aphyosemion elberti1822Aphyosemion loennbergii1822Aphyosemion mimbon1822Aphyosemion ogoense182225 cmAphyosemion sp. Oyo RPC 91/8182330 cmBarbodes aurotaeniatus182630 cmBarbodes binotatus183045 cmBarbodes dunckeri182845 cmBarbodes everetti182845 cmBarilius ardens182660 cmBarilius bendelisis182660 cmBarilius canarensis182660 cmBarilius gatensis182660 cmBarilius malabaricus182660 cmBarilius shacra182660 cmBarilius vagra182660 cmBatasio travancoria182530 cmBetadevario ramachandrani182330 cmBrachydanio feegradei182545 cmBrachydanio kerri182630 cmBrachydanio nigrofasciata182630 cmBrachydanio rosea182530 cmBrachydanio sp. TW01182630 cmBrachydanio sp. hikari182630 cmCanthophrys gongota182230 cmChagunius baileyi182560 cmChanna gachua182845 cmCharacodon lateralis182430 cmChela cachius182430 cmCorydoras ehrhardti1823Danionella priapus182430 cmDanionella translucida182430 cmDario dario182630 cmDawkinsia rubrotinctus182545 cmDawkinsia tambraparniei182545 cmDevario malabaricus182545 cmDevario sp. giraffe182630 cmDevario xyrops182645 cmEpiplatys lamottei182330 cmErromyzon sp. ER01182430 cmErromyzon sp. ER02182430 cmGastromyzon lepidogaster182430 cmGeophagus brasiliensis182845 cmHomalopteroides modestus1825530 cmIlyodon furcidens182475 cmInlecypris shanensis182630 cmJordanella floridae183030 cmLabeo boga182460 cmLaubuka laubuca182430 cmLeporellus vittatus182660 cmLeptodoras linnelli1822120 cmMegalechis picta182845 cmMegalechis thoracata1828120cmMesonoemacheilus herrei1825530 cmMesonoemacheilus petrubanarescui1825530 cmMimagoniates microlepis182360cmMystus bleekeri1826120 cmOliotius oligolepis182530 cmOpsarius bernatziki182645 cmOpsarius caudiocellatus182445 cmOpsarius dogarsinghi182460 cmOpsarius infrafasciatus182645 cmOpsarius ornatus182660 cmOpsarius pulchellus182645 cmOpsarius signicaudus182645 cmOryzias eversi182430 cmPachypanchax playfairii182490 cmParambassis wolffii1825120 cmPethia aurea182430 cmPethia canius182430 cmPethia gelius182430 cmPethia manipurensis182530 cmPethia reval182630 cmPethia sp. Myanmar182430 cmPethia stoliczkana182630 cmPetruichthys brevis182430 cmPseudohemiodon laticeps182460 cmPseudomugil sp. red neon182630 cmPuntius bimaculatus182430 cmPuntius chola182645 cmPuntius guganio182630 cmPuntius mahecola182430 cmPuntius sahyadriensis182430 cmPuntius snyderi182430 cmPuntius terio182630 cmPuntius vittatus182630 cmRhinogobius candidianus182830 cmRhinogobius chiengmaiensis182630 cmRhinogobius filamentosus182530 cmRhinogobius flumineus182530 cmRhinogobius formosanus182830 cmRhinogobius gigas182830 cmRhinogobius giurinus182430 cmRhinogobius lanyuensis182530 cmRhinogobius maculafasciatus182430 cmRhinogobius mekongianus182630 cmRhinogobius nantaiensis182830 cmRhinogobius rubromaculatus182430 cmSandelia bainsii1822180 cmSandelia capensis1822120 cmSawbwa resplendens182230 cmSchistura denisonii182430 cmSchistura disparizona182530 cmSchistura hypsiura182430 cmSchistura kengtungensis182430 cmSchistura kloetzliae182230 cmSchistura pridii182430 cmSchistura robertsi183030 cmSchistura sp. 1182430 cmSystomus orphoides182660 cmTanichthys micagemmae182330 cmTanichthys sp. Vietnam182530 cmXenentodon cancila183060 cmXenentodon canciloides182660 cm


Thank  You so much!!


----------

